# Question for owners at KBC



## jiffer (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello,

I have been a deeded every other year weeks owner at Kaanapali Beach Club for over 15 years and I have a question for other owners at KBC. As long as we have been owners we never receive any updates or new letters about what is going on at the resort. The only way I know what is going on with the resort is here or on other travel websites. for example we had no idea they were adding the new gym and jacuzzi/hot tub until we arrived at the resort. We also had no clue they were doing beach erosion work until I saw it mentioned on the website for the resort. 

I have asked the resort do they send out news letters to owners and I was to they do not. Do you guys get news letters for the resort? How do you guys stay on top of what is going on with the resort?


----------



## jiffer (Jan 3, 2018)

Another question I have is when I log into DRI website and look at my account information it doesn't tell me where I own at or what type of unit I own. It use to tell me that. Maybe I am missing it on the website. Any idea where I would find this information at in my account? Thanks


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jan 3, 2018)

jiffer, When I log into the DRI web there is a link on the menu to HOA information. It is labeled "Association Information". I'm not sure about KBC, but I've seen reports from other owners that resort information is posted there. One thing to look for is the slide presentations for the annual meetings. I've seen copies of these for The Point at Poipu, so I assume KBC has them too.


----------



## jiffer (Jan 3, 2018)

DanZale2000 said:


> jiffer, When I log into the DRI web there is a link on the menu to HOA information. It is labeled "Association Information". I'm not sure about KBC, but I've seen reports from other owners that resort information is posted there. One thing to look for is the slide presentations for the annual meetings. I've seen copies of these for The Point at Poipu, so I assume KBC has them too.



Thanks for the info. I was able to find some resort updates on that link.


----------



## DanieD (Apr 3, 2019)

jiffer said:


> Thanks for the info. I was able to find some resort updates on that link.


Hi jiffer, have you visited recently?


----------

